# Can't house train GSD



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm new to these boards... 

I recently got a 8 week old full blooded GSD.. I am havig problems house training him. 

I take him from the kennel, to outside, and say "good boy" and give him a treat when he goes potty outside, 

and when he goes in the house, I say "NO" in a mean tone, but I don't put him in the kennel, it's been 3 weeks and no sign of improvement, it seams at if he just goes at random..

suggestions ? what method has worked for you ?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

He is only 8 weeks - he can't hold it for very long. How often do you put him outside?


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

With him at 11 weeks, YOU are going to have to be the one to know when he needs to go out. Always after you feed him and look for signs in between. Many times they will sniff the ground, going in circles looking for a place to go.

At 8 weeks, you should be keeping a close eye on him at all times and not just for housebreaking reasons.


----------



## kelley (Oct 30, 2008)

When we first brought Ranger home...we took him out after he ate, after he had been asleep and after each play session.

It seemed that we were outside more than in, but, he is five months old now and is totally trust worthy.

We also have a doggie door which makes it alot easier for all of us.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Can't house train GSD - 11 weeks old*

None of my pups were ever completely housebroken by 11 weeks old, so you aren't alone.

If he hasn't improved at all since you got him at 8 weeks, that's not his fault (brace yourself







) but more on the humans in the house! But not your 'fault' so much as possibly not knowing what works best (and every dog is different).

First of all, a puppy needs to be under our watchful eye 100% of the time in the house. Did you get that? 100% . That's the only way we can train and they can learn. I know I have closed doors and baby gates all over the house so that it keeps the puppy WITH me and in the same room.

Because the only way they learn not to pee/poo in the house is if you catch them squatting and in mid-stream. Any corrections or verbals when they are done DO NOT WORK. They won't connect it with what they did, they will just know we are really really mad and not sure why we suddenly get that way periodically thru out the day. (crazy humans







)

I take my puppies outside at least every hour OR more when the are starting the housebreaking. Only lengthening the times as the pup seems to get it. And you must praise when they are outside AS THEY ARE peeing/pooing. I usually start as soon as they squat with the quiet praising 'good pee pee' then entire time. When they finish I have a puppy party, but I start the initial praise when they start to squat. TIMING IS VITAL. The praise when the squat outside. The 'bad dog' pick up and take outside immediately when they squat in the house. Crystal clear to a puppy that one is a good thing the other is not.

Are you crate training? This is also vital so when I am not home or not able to keep an eye on my pup they are in a safe place that is small enough to encourage them to 'hold it' until I come let her out.
And if they do have an accident in the crate it is so much faster and easier to clean up it helps keep anger completely out of the housebreaking 'battle'.

Here's some great sites with more info:

http://www.siriusweb.com/AAD/crate.html

http://www.cuhumane.org/topics/crate.html

http://www.bigpawsonly.com/Crate-Training-Dog-training.htm

http://leerburg.com/housebrk.htm


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Can't house train GSD - 11 weeks old*

Ah, the joys of little bitty puppyhood! 

A general rule of thumb is to take her out every hour, at least. When she "potties" give a praise command relative only to doing the deed. Like "good potty!" "good pee, good poo!" also something like "need to go potty?" when you take them out, so they connect "potty" with going outside.

After a play session, take them out.

If they potty in the house, take them outside. It helps connect the dots to "potty = outside".

And as Maggie said, if they go inside it's best to catch them mid-potty, take them out so they finish and praise. 

It will take a little while, but she'll get it.


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Can't house train GSD - 11 weeks old*

OK, I don't take him out every hour, that's my problem.. I only crate him at night..

what is a good punishment for pottying in the house ? the only thing I do is say "bad potty, or NO" ... is that reasonable.. ?


----------



## astro_charles (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't house train GSD - 11 weeks old*

I was/am in the same predicament. My take home at 8 weeks still did not have clue 1 at 11 weeks for peeing. What was really frustrating (sort of) was within a week he could reliably hold it at night for a good 6 hours so why was he such a pee machine in the house during the day? For pooping he would raise quite a fuss at 11 weeks so that isn't an issue. However, here I am at almost 16 weeks and his asking for the door when having to pee is maybe 75% reliable. Let me tell you we were really happy the first time he actually asked to go out to pee at around 13 weeks.

He has been crated/restricted in the house since day one and we have bells on the door handles so we can hear him signaling to go out if we are not watching him at that second. Trainers have commented on how advanced/eager he is at obedience for such a young puppy but he seems to be a moron when it comes to bathroom activities. If your dog is like mine then you have many more weeks of frustration coming.

One thing that was slightly encouraging to us was at some point he stopped just squatting an peeing in the house and starting peeing as he walked. We thought that might be him showing he did not want to pee in the house but simply not understanding his internal signal and had held it until it was too late. Once that started happening he started to give some indications on occasion that he had to go out, usually about 5 seconds before he started to go but it was a start.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Can't house train GSD - 11 weeks old*



> Quote:what is a good punishment for pottying in the house ? the only thing I do is say "bad potty, or NO" ... is that reasonable.. ?


IF you catch him as he's squatting (not when you find a pile or a puddle) only IF you catch him in the act, I think a stern 'No, bad potty' or whatever is appropriate as you are picking him up (to STOP the peeing/pooping) and are taking him outside.

What is vital with the learning for the puppy is the crystal clear 'bad puppy' when in mid-stream in the house. And the 'good puppy' when in mid stream OUTDOORS. And the advantage of taking the pup outdoors every hour (or more) is that you have the opportunity for a TON of good puppies all day long.


----------



## Jenni (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, so i had the same problem and i actually paid for some great advice...(this thing I bought off the internet) well to my surprise it really did work and in about 3 weeks. I had to be diligent and consistant but it did work for me. Rosco is now trained where he scratches at the door when he wants to go out. It is a PDF booklet and is too large to post. I posted it on my webpage and here is the link. It is pretty much the same advice as people have been posting, but like you I was a novice and needed step by step instruction. It is copywritten material so please just use it for personal use so i don't get in trouble... Good Luck
Let me know if you cannot reach the link and i will send it to you by email.
http://our5kids.weebly.com/rosco-and-izzy.html


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Can't house train GSD - 11 weeks old*



> Originally Posted By: TroySchultz
> what is a good punishment for pottying in the house ? the only thing I do is say "bad potty, or NO" ... is that reasonable.. ?


Take some newspaper, roll it up. Go into the bathroom, look at yourself in the mirror and pop yourself on the head while saying "bad human for not watching and taking him out every hour!"

Otherwise what MRL said.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Can't house train GSD - 11 weeks old*



> Originally Posted By: Everett54
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TroySchultz
> ...












Exactly. Instead of thinking of ways to 'punish' him, start watching and taking him out every hour! We got a lot more out of positive reinforcement then through punishment. 

A stern "no" and then taking outside and praising an outside potty like mad works wonders. Remember, GSDs love to please, even at an early age.


----------

